# Pictures?



## Musicgirlr1996 (Oct 12, 2012)

How do you post pictures on this site?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Make a free account at photobucket.com, upload your photos to there then you copy the IMG code that appears under your photo and paste it into your post here. If the photo is really large you can edit the size at photobucket or even crop it down.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

If you have images saved on your computer, you can also:
"When you post a reply, or a new topic, you type what you want in the white space and underneath the "save, preview, submit" buttons, there are two tabs. Click on the the "upload attachment" tab and click "browse." Once you find your picture, hit the "submit" button and you're done. 
I hope that makes sense!"


----------

